# Not all that glitters is gold, and don't count your chickens til they hatch



## snoman701 (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, I made a stupid move.

I brought home a half pound of "silver solder" to do a recovery on, in hopes of buying a bunch.

Set it up in the hood...got that whole chunk digested. Had it sitting in a 1000 mL beaker for a couple days, as I didn't have anything large enough to cement it out in. Finally found a large jar, diluted my liquid. Then I couldn't find a suitable piece of copper bus. Waited another day until I was able to procure, dropped it in...

NOTHING

Not the slightest bit of cementation. What the heck...did I fall asleep at the wheel? Ran in the house and got the salt shaker...nope, no sleeping, I'm just an idiot.

Always do a small assay before committing chemicals, and waste...otherwise, waste away. 

DOH


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 14, 2017)

In a refinery, the equipment that makes the most money is the fire assay setup.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2017)

Did you check on cadmium content before your project?


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 14, 2017)

Never do, just assume it's there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastky2 (Sep 14, 2017)

Assuming never gets anyone where they want to be.

I agree with GSP an assay would have been cheaper.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Never do, just assume it's there.



You assumed that there was silver also.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 14, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > Never do, just assume it's there.
> ...



lol...I almost put that in the original post.

Thankfully, this was one of four samples and nitric is cheap (at least in the grand scheme).

But my point was all of my waste goes in the same bucket anyway...cadmium or no cadmium. I'm also not digesting in an open container.


----------

